# 58 and 1858



## deepwoods (Nov 27, 2006)

Are the jars embosssed Mason's Patent Nov 30 58 as common as the 1858s? I dont have a Redbook, but my bottle book dosnt have this variant listed. Thanks.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey John, these were known as the Christmas Masons because of the style of lettering. (This is from the red book). There are a lot of variations of this jar so if you can be more specific we can narrow it down. From what I can tell in my Red Book, the lowest value is $60.00 and the highest is $2000.00. (the latter being a pt. light amber.) I'm sure one of our jar guru's can help you more but I hope this helps. Kelley
 PS. Most of the values tend to run in the $100.00-$150.00 range.


----------



## cookie (Nov 27, 2006)

Post a couple of pictures-I'd be glad to try and help-John


----------



## poorjodie (Dec 27, 2006)

The Christmas Mason is just one of several Mason jars with the 58 date instead of the 1858. A pint Mason's Patent Nov 30th 58  with Ball on the reverse is a $20 jar and the same pint jar with Mason's Patent  Nov 30th 1858 and Ball on the reverse is worth $15 so either they are rarer or just more desirable. Across the board the 58's list slightly higher to comparable jars with 1858.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 27, 2006)

I think you are right about the 58s not being all that much rarer but more sought after. the Christmas Mason is not all that rare either but every collector wants them so the will always be up there. Kind of like the Flaccus jars, there are plenty but everyone wants them.


----------



## bobclay (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi all,

 It is "suspected" that most, if not all of the plain "58" jars were Ball made in the late 1880s and early 1890s because there are several examples that have Ball on them. Likewise with the Christmas Mason, many of them were Ball made. Both types with the glass insert and screw band and ones with the zinc cap closure. I think an amber midget pint sold on ebay a while back with just the 58 embossing.

 The old gray matter isn't working well tonight, but I don't recall seeing any size other than pints (both midget and standard) with just the plain "58"  instead of the full 1858. The Redbook lists a quart, but I just haven't or don't recall, seeing one before.

 Bob


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 19, 2021)

Me & my Buddy just dug a Mason that only had the 58 on it & we thought it was odd. LEON.


----------



## Nickolas_ (Sep 22, 2021)

...


----------



## Nickolas_ (Sep 22, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Me & my Buddy just dug a Mason that only had the 58 on it & we thought it was odd. LEON.


They are out there but you have to look around and be patient. Most are in collections and show up on auctions. I had around a dozen at one time with midgets and pints mixed but all got sold but two. I was forced to sell my jars back in 08 when I list my job. Some I'll never get back for being too scarce or rare. I've always looked for the 58 jars and also HAHNE & Co jars which also are "58" only variants. 

Sent from my moto g stylus (2021) using Tapatalk

Sent from my moto g stylus (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2021)

THANKS.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 23, 2021)

Does you jar have very fancy lettering?  They are found in regular mouth or "Improved" style which takes a glass insert and zinc band.  They are found in pint size only and were made by Ball.  Often referred to as a "Christmas Mason" because of the fancy lettering.  A complete and perfect jar will run upwards of $200 each these days.  Nice find!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 23, 2021)

jarsnstuff said:


> Does you jar have very fancy lettering?  They are found in regular mouth or "Improved" style which takes a glass insert and zinc band.  They are found in pint size only and were made by Ball.  Often referred to as a "Christmas Mason" because of the fancy lettering.  A complete and perfect jar will run upwards of $200 each these days.  Nice find!


That is a new font to me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Astokes85 (Jan 8, 2022)

Stippled lettering maybe


----------

